# Farewell Daiwa SS Tournament, you were truly legendary. 1987-2022



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TK81 said:


> Better hurry, only 3 left in stock here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get the 1600 but I can't think of anything I fish for that would require it lol. The 1300 is a great all around size.


----------



## chrome100 (12 mo ago)

fishermanssource.com has six, size 1600 left and six, size 700 left. They also have the 2600 size left.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Got a 1600 delivered yesterday from FishUSA.
😁


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm still debating if I should get a few more of the 1600 size...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Found 1300s in stock Daiwa SS Tournament SS1300 Spinning Reel | SS1300

I keep telling myself I don't need one lol. My 700s are plenty for what I do.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

tincanary said:


> Found 1300s in stock Daiwa SS Tournament SS1300 Spinning Reel | SS1300
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need one lol. My 700s are plenty for what I do.


I don't think they have any more. Looks like those are on backorder with the manufacturer.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

That’s a bummer, Ive been using the SS reels since the beginning and still have 3 of the 700 series reels I use quite often. I love the bail system and smooth like butter drag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I managed to get myself another SS 700, couldn't find a 1300 for the life of me. Seems like the 1600 and 2600 are still relatively easy to get and the others are long gone. What a shame Daiwa discontinued such a great reel. The only model comparable that they now offer is the Exist, but those run in the high 3 and low 4 figure range


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey tincanary..I have had a 700 for 30 yrs. It is a little sloppy, after all these years.
Is it fixable.. at what cost? Darn good reel


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

5eyes said:


> Hey tincanary..I have had a 700 for 30 yrs. It is a little sloppy, after all these years.
> Is it fixable.. at what cost? Darn good reel


It probably just needs to be serviced and the drag upgraded. It would run $30 plus return shipping.


----------

